# monster scamp



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Combined weight of the two fish in the first photo was 49 pounds. Biggest scamp I have ever seen, snapper wasn't bad either

Captain Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Woods!!! Nice hauls!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are some of the biggest Scamp I've ever seen.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

That is two hoss's rite there!! NOCE!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

NICE. Great eats for sure.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm jealous!!! Nice haul!!! I need to get out there and nab some bruisers like those!!! Tight Lines!! YRM


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Googly Moogly! Big uns.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang what a scamp!!! and snapper.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish.

What kind of boat is that?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> What kind of boat is that?


2nd That has a wide beam. Good looking fish too.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> What kind of boat is that?


web site in Hunter's signature explains...

Nice going guys...:thumbup:...


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dang, great fish!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice haul of fish, this weekend looks to be a BUST!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

the pics are amusing, but where's the "meat" for a post? 
we become better fishermen with information, not fish pics. knowing the wx, winds, currents; going E or W from P'cola inlet/pass; water depth; type of bottom (natural/ wreck/ sunken reefs, etc); type bait/lures, type chum (if any); etc :thumbsup:
:whistling:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great fish there!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> the pics are amusing, but where's the "meat" for a post?
> we become better fishermen with information, not fish pics. knowing the wx, winds, currents; going E or W from P'cola inlet/pass; water depth; type of bottom (natural/ wreck/ sunken reefs, etc); type bait/lures, type chum (if any); etc :thumbsup:
> :whistling:


Pretty sure they were fishing out of Venice.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Gees that's a big scamp


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Biggest i've ever seen.

Frydaddy


----------

